# Tax code for effectively secretarial duties on top of existing work



## Ranger (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi all

I have a fairly complex question for you.

I live in Corfu & am a bonafide tax payer here in Greece with a villa management/pool maintenance business. 

Some of the owners have asked me to answer emails for them for their property which is advertised on a holiday lettings website. 

The deposits & balances go direct to them, I dont handle any money whatsoever (owners are English & Greek mixed) 

They purely pay me a % of the booking as a kind of secretarial fee to answer their emails etc. 

I want to do this properly & invoice this but my Greek accountant is telling me that maybe (as this work apparently can be carried out away from my place of home) then I may have to register with TEVE & pay a stupid amount of money each year into that. I currently operate under O.G.A

What if I invoice this owner for maintenance/services, at the end of the day I am invoicing it & trying to do the right thing.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

:shocked:


----------

